
Getting Real 2 update: First draft done, publisher search continues - pbnaidu
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1183-getting-real-2-update-first-draft-done-publisher-search-continues
======
dmix
I've been losing interest in 37Signals lately.

As much as I loved DHHs presentation at Start-up School, I'm not completely
sold that their "business" advice applies to high-tech companies, its more in
line with lifestyle businesses like design boutiques.

Don't get me wrong, their stuff on application development in the original
Getting Real was gold. It just helps to understand what type of business their
advice applies to.

------
ashleyw
I hope by broadening the target market (to any entrepreneur), it doesn't loose
focus and become unrelated to its actual target market - web entrepreneurs.

